# Mucus in dog poop



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Also! Any suggestions for bland foods? I have heard some people recommend scrambled eggs.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's just a little light colored with mucus at the end, I would say skip treats for today and add extra probiotics and pumpkin to dinner tonight. If he poops more frequently than usual from now till dinner AND the poop is softer than usual, I would skip dinner tonight and see how things go. Don't forget to keep giving him a lot of liquid.

If the poop tomorrow is getting softer and/or with more mucus, then you can start the bland diet (I use mashed potato and cooked ground turkey. Many people use rice. I also give the turkey broth to him). Check the gum and make sure your dog is not dehydrated. Avoid eggs and diary products for now. Once his poop situation is stable, you can give him a little plain yogurt.

Any time you see blood (red or black) in the poop, take your dog to the vet ASAP.

Good luck.


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks so much! He just pooped again and it was totally normal. Going to keep an eye on it, but those are great tips.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't worry. A little mucus (or even a little plop) at the end is totally acceptable. Take this from someone who has a dog who had 3 months of diarrhea and spent over $2000 vet bills 

Oh, I didn't see the question about puppy class earlier. Yes, I think he can go to puppy class without causing harm to other dogs UNLESS he doesn't appear to be as active and alert as usual.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Schnauzerpoodle what was the reason behind your dog having diarrhea for 3 months?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Did three fecal tests, multiple x-rays looking for blockage, one blood test in the first 3.5 weeks and nothing came up. Then the 4th fecal test finally showed positive on hookworm. The treatment took 3 days. The 5th fecal test showed negative on all parasites but diarrhea persisted. The vet said it might take some time for the intestinal lining to recover. By this time Nickel had already lost 15% of his body weight. Did a few more fecal tests to make sure everything was clear and they all came back negative. At the end of the 3rd month, we went to the holistic vet. Some herbs, a few massages and a few acupuncture sessions did the trick.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank for the history. Your story supports another members recommendation to cut to the chase and go for the most thorough fecal test available.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

WillyBilly said:


> Thank for the history. Your story supports another members recommendation to cut to the chase and go for the most thorough fecal test available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


We did at the very first round but nothing came up  

And he's been on Interceptor since he's 9 weeks old. Never missed a dose. Our vet filed a claim for us and the manufacturer of Interceptor reimbursed the cost of one box plus the costs of all the fecal exams and the worming. It's about 1/8 of the total medical expenses. Lucky that we have pet insurance.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Was Nickle treated with Panacur? If so, Was it before the hook worms were discovered?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

How did you locate a holistic vet?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

WillyBilly said:


> Was Nickle treated with Panacur? If so, Was it before the hook worms were discovered?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes. He was treated with Panacur (3 days) after the first negative fecal exam. Then he was treated with Panacur (5 days) after the positive fecal exam. There was almost a month in between.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

WillyBilly said:


> How did you locate a holistic vet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I used the following resources:

Finding A Holisitc TRAINED veterinarian
FIND A HOLISTIC VETERINARIAN
Also, the recommended pro-raw vets found on our local raw food co-op

I narrowed down to a few and then asked my regular vet and she pointed me to two.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like hook worms are really hard to detect and treat. Willy currently is on Panacur for 5 days. He has had two doses so far. He is also on Metronidazole 250mg for 10 days. Due to a chain of events I couldn't get any stool samples prior to them doing the Barium radiographs, however the Vet said she was able to extract enough for a stool centrifuge test, which was negative for parasites. He still has diarrhea. Between his being neutered 7 days ago and being made to vomit twice and the various tests he had done 2 days ago, along with the diarrhea and most likely peeing on his front legs because his incision was hurting, he smells really "RANK". 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Nickel was given Metronidazole too. Didn't work. He did the barium too. Found nothing. And then two different types of antibiotics. Worked for the first day and went back to unformed poop.

Is Willy eating well? Active and alert?


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

He is active, alert and food driven. He's been gaining weight. Did your vet do the blood test for pancreas illness'? That's the test I'm really worried about hearing the results on. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

WillyBilly said:


> He is active, alert and food driven. He's been gaining weight. Did your vet do the blood test for pancreas illness'? That's the test I'm really worried about hearing the results on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Good to hear that he's active, alert and is interested in food. Nickel was too, except he kept losing weight. He weighed 20 lbs and went all the way down to 17.4 lbs at the end of those 3 months.

Yes, she did blood test for pancreas and liver and almost everything. Nothing. All tests came back normal except for that one and only positive fecal exam. He now bounces back to 18.8 lbs, 2 months since the consistent normal poop.

Keep me posted. We are sending lots of healing vibes to your boy.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Willy hasn't had that stool PCR panel yet. I know that test is expensive, but if the Panacur and antibiotic doesn't give him relief I have no alternative to go that route. I have 6 cans of prescription diet I.D. Food. I just fed him that. He responded to that twice before. Maybe it will work again. A month ago I was at Petsmart and met the woman who bought Willy's male littermate. She just dropped him off there for his very first haircut. She saw Willy and as the conversation progressed it was apparent the two were brothers. They live just down the street from me. We exchanged phone numbers. I will call her this weekend to see if her dog has Willy's problems. I am so sick & tired of this diarrhea. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

